# warum voip, im und p2p im internetvertrag ausgeschlossen?



## Philster91 (14. Mai 2008)

> Die Nutzung von Blackberry, VoIP, Instant Messaging und Peer-to-peer-Verkehren ist ausgeschlossen.



genau dieser satz steht in meinem neuen vertrag für internet via funk, genauer gesagt EDGE.

können die telekomiker das wirklich kontrollieren, ob ich jenes nutze?
zählt temspeak auch als voip-software?


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Mai 2008)

Hm keine Ahnung, vielleicht kündigen sie dich bei zuviel Traffic?
Edge ist ja eine GSM-technik, läuft also auf einer begrenzten Anzahl Kanälen für alle Teilnehmer der Zelle. Insofern ist es da wohl teuer und nicht unbedingt erwünscht, wenn jemand größere Datenmengen produziert, wie es bei Voip oder P2P der Fall ist.


----------



## Philster91 (14. Mai 2008)

naja, aber son bisschen ICQ-Text dürfte doch dem telekom-rechner egal sein oder. 
im tarif sind ja 10GB traffic mit drin und nur mit html-seiten nutz ich die niemals aus. 

und wie kann man das technisch kontrollieren?


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Mai 2008)

Es geht denen eher um den Upload. Voip und P2P benutztn nunmal das meiste an Upload. Das Netz ist für sone Auslastung nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Philster91 (14. Mai 2008)

upload-traffic kann ich aber auch mit ftp verursachen, auch wenn die telekomiker vielleicht nicht davon ausgehen, dass die mehrheit das macht.

ich hab mal selber gegoogelt, teamspeak und sämtliche andere sprachchats von spielen sind dadurch ja nicht ausgeschlossen, weshalb der traffic immernoch da ist.

ich werd mal in son telekom-shop gehen, auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die das selbst nicht wissen.


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Mai 2008)

auja, geh mal zu denen und frag sie aus. mach am besten nen foto, damit man den fragenden blick auch erkennen kann xD

zum vertrag kann ich mich auch nur anschließen, dass die vermutlich keinen dauerhaften traffic haben wollen, da der das netz zu stark belastet.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir vor nicht allzulanger Zeit damit befasst (Lernen für ne Prüfung), und bei GSM müssen sich halt alle Teilnehmer einer Zelle die Bandbreite teilen. Die höheren Geschwindigkeiten bei EDGE und Co entstehen halt durch zeitweise Kanalbündelung der Slots (GSM läuft ja afaik über TDMA und FDMA - Time Division und Frequency Division). Daher gäbs bei mehreren Leuten mit viel Traffic wohl Probleme in der Zelle mit der Bandbreite.

Für richtig fett surfen gibts ja UMTS bzw. dort dann HSDPA.


----------



## Philster91 (14. Mai 2008)

achso, dass hätte ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollen, der vertrag ist eigentlich unabhängig von der übertragungsart, d.h. die "web'n'walk"-box sucht sich die technik, die momentan die größte bandbreite liefert. würde ich mit meiner box in die stadt fahren, könnte ich dort mit umts mit hsdpa surfen.


----------



## Falk (15. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich heißt das vor allem, dass du nicht meckern könntest, würde sich die Telekom dazu entscheiden, ICQ oder P2P oder Voip zu sperren. In der Praxis funktioniert es ganz problemlos - aktuelle Handys können zum Beispiel auch selbst als Voip-Client arbeiten.


----------



## Philster91 (15. Mai 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich heißt das vor allem, dass du nicht meckern könntest, würde sich die Telekom dazu entscheiden, ICQ oder P2P oder Voip zu sperren.


heißt das, dass ich es trotzdem nutzen darf?


----------



## jetztaber (15. Mai 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> heißt das, dass ich es trotzdem nutzen darf?



Steht doch im Vertragszitat, dass Du es nicht darfst. Ruf die Menschen mal an und stelle ihnen einige 'dumme' Fragen diesbezüglich. Kannst ja auch eine öffentliche Telefonzelle benutzen dazu...


----------



## Philster91 (15. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf die Menschen mal an und stelle ihnen einige 'dumme' Fragen diesbezüglich. Kannst ja auch eine öffentliche Telefonzelle benutzen dazu...


ok, das werd ich denn mal machen.


----------

